# compiler pascal FPC



## papayum (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Entre jeter par la fenetre mon iBook ou forumiser, je choisis la deuxieme solution.

Je programme depuis presque 20 ans sous mac, ces dernières années avec l'excellent Think Pascal de Symantec, non porté sous OS X.

J'ai installé le compiler Free Pascal sous XCODE.
Premieres tentatives, premiers échecs, premières réussite aussi.
Xcode avait un comportement aléatoire sur la compilation, réussi ou non !
J'installe des versions plus récentes et paf, ca marche encore moins bien.
Meme le projet par défaut n'est plus  compilé avec succès....

/bin/sh: line 1: PRODUCT_NAME: command not found
/bin/sh: line 1: PRODUCT_NAME: command not found
rm: build/.app/Contents/MacOS/: is a directory

Ca fait des heures que j'essaie de bidouiller, j'en peut plus !

Si quelqu'un à une idée la dessus (autre que celle de faire du C !)

Merci d'avance...

Yum


----------



## steiner (22 Janvier 2007)

Alors j'ai eu +- le meme prob que toi.
C'est a dire que enfait en installant uniquement les outiles développer dont Xcode tout allait bien.
Et si je ne m'abuse enfait Xcode compilait mes programmes pascal avec gpc.
Ensuite j'ai voulu installé freepascal pour Xcode et darwin et la ca n'a plus jamais fonctionner avec xcode. Par contre sous darwin (terminal donc) ca fonctionne impecable. (j'ai du bidouiller un truc mais je sais plus quoi exactement si tu y arrives pas je regarderai demain).
Donc en gros ce que je te conseil c'est installé freepascal pour darwin : freepascal
Et pour ce qui est de composer tes programmes soit dans le terminal via emacs.
Soit via xcode mais tu ne les compiles pas avec ce dernier tu les tapes simplement avec n'importe quel éditeur de texte enfait ^^ en .pas bien entendu.
Et ensuite dans le terminal tu peux les compiler avec la commande fpc monprogramme.pas


----------

